# Offset Detailing Essex: Audi TT-S, Paint Correction



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

*Check us out on Facebook * 

*Hello, my name is Daryl and I run Offset Detailing, a car detailing service based just outside of Rayleigh, Essex. I have won many awards throughout the years with my own cars in the VW show scene and thoroughly enjoy all aspects of the automotive world as well as motorsport and classic vehicles.

At Offset Detailing, our services range from full paint correction, paint enhancement, new car details, show car/concourse preparation to a simple full wash and sealant.

Wheel refurbishment is also available on site.

We are also mobile within the Essex, London, Kent and Surrey areas.

Offset Detailing offer highly professional service with car detailing options for all budgets.

You can check my website * *here*.

This Mk2 Audi TT-S had just come back from Audi with a DSG problem fixed under warranty, and was booked in a paint correction.

The dealer the owner originally bought this from had decided to give the paintwork a machine polish prior to collection, and as a result, suffered some nasty scratches, marring, holograms, swirl marks and awful pigtail scratches on the bonnet which were quite deep. I can only assume that dirty pads were used, inferior knowledge and a total lack of respect for the customer to create these marks.

Flicking the lights on other areas showed up some serious problems all around the car. The Audi pearl black was now pretty much grey with the amount of marring and holograms on the panels. The boot was badly scratched too.

After a lengthy chat with the owner it was agreed that I'd get as many defects out as possible with the paint correction option, but not going too mad due to the amount of lacquer that would be removed, and still having a healthy amount of lacquer left if he wanted any correction down the line of ownership.

Auto Finesse Citrus was used on the lowers, wheels and arches, PH neutral snowfoam followed and a Meguiars shampoo with the two bucket method were carried out.




























Soft bristle brushes used in the grills, around the rear valance and badges.










Car was pat dried and brought inside for claying., not too much bonded onto the paint.










Here's some before shots of the paintwork.

The pigtail swirl marks all over the right hand side of the bonnet. I mentioned earlier.










Deep scratches on the boot, this looked like a larger version of the pig tail swirls on the bonnet.










Swirling and defects around the TT.



























here's a 50/50 of the pig tailed bonnet. Rupes system was used for correction and refining, although using heavy Rupes compound and pads, the paint still finished up really nice. Some shots of this are lower down.









Bonnet part corrected.









This is how well Zephir finishes up. The harshest compound in their range - awesome!


















A couple more 50/50's of the drivers door.


















And corrected.



















And the same process with the passenger door.









Close up flake.









Passenger side wing before and after.










The bootlid before.









And after, some defects I was unable to remove, and didn't want to risk going through the lacquer.










Rear bumper and back lights corrected.



































Rear quarters corrected with some popping flake.









Headlights were also corrected and refined.










This shot was taken after the first stage of machine polishing. A very heavy compound finishing up beautifully.










Day one completed and wrapped up for the evening.

Prior to all machining the roof was wrapped too.


















Next up was an IPA wipedown and Rupes no.4 Diamond Gloss used to really bring out the pearl black paintwork.





































Another IPA wipedown and onto the LSP's.

Nanolex fabric sealant for the roof, Auto Finesse Tough Coat sealant and Auto Finesse Spirit wax for the paintwork.










Exhaust pipes were fixed with Auto Finesse Mercury.

Before.










And after.










Wheels were sealed with Tough Coat, tyres dressed with Meguiar's Endurance Gel.

Fabric arch liners were treated with Nanolex fabric sealant.










And some finished shots.













































Boot.












































Interior was given a spritz of Meguiar's interior cleaner.










All ready for collection.









Thanks for reading.


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

What a finished product. Looks fantastic. I've noticed a lot more pro's are using Nanolex products. You obviously rate them?


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Stevesuds said:


> What a finished product. Looks fantastic. I've noticed a lot more pro's are using Nanolex products. You obviously rate them?


First time I've used Nanolex, I was on the phone to John at Zaino and he recommended that product - I trust his judgement!


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning work


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

Nanolex is awesome...Lovely work,I love the new Audi line


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers, yeah they are a nice shape!


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

That is outstanding work a real joy, thanks.

John Tht.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Titanium Htail said:


> That is outstanding work a real joy, thanks.
> 
> John Tht.


Cheers John.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Good turnaround. I hope you invoiced the dealer for putting there mistakes right! Thats truly awful condition it came back from them.


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

id_doug said:


> Good turnaround. I hope you invoiced the dealer for putting there mistakes right! Thats truly awful condition it came back from them.


Should have done! haha


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That's an amazing finish, i hope to one day be up to that sort of standard, nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job:thumb:


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Quality job, looks ream


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Great job in there mate ! Congrats .


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

muzzer42 said:


> That's an amazing finish, i hope to one day be up to that sort of standard, nicely done :thumbup:


Cheers, keep practicing on old panels etc!


----------



## Offset Detailing (May 7, 2007)

DJ X-Ray said:


> Quality job, looks ream


Haha, cheers!


----------



## -:[KM]:- (Aug 24, 2013)

Same colour as mine. 
I know what you mean about crappy, neglected, poorly cared for Phantom Black paint. Mine was bad, not quite as bad as that, but bad none the less. It just looked - grey. 

It took a lot, but it got there and looks superb. Just like your detail does. :thumb:


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

:argie: Wow, that paint looks like glass!! Fantastic job.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic finish.


----------

